# UFC 150: Fight Card - August 11



## TengokuCannabis (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, ladies and gents. UFC 150 is coming up in a couple of days, who do you have your bets on to win?

Fight Card:


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 7, 2012)

lot of fights i can't wait to see on the card


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Aug 7, 2012)

Im definitely looking forward to see the fights.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 8, 2012)

yea they r a lot of good fights hopefully they will all be knockouts and no decisions


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, it would be nice if every single fight on UFC 150 was a knockout. But you know that's not going to happen.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 9, 2012)

yea i don't think its going to happen to fight cards in a row


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Aug 12, 2012)

For those who saw the fight on Saturday, what did you guys think of the fights?


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 12, 2012)

Who won

10...


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Aug 12, 2012)

Which fight are you talking about?


----------

